# Successful Android TV box + touchscreen Lemur/TouchOSC setups?



## amundsen (May 9, 2018)

Hello,

I've read all the threads on the forum about Android TV boxes connected to touchscreens to run Lemur or TouchOSC.

I would like to know which box models can run such a configuration successfully (especially models available in Europe).

Also, do you connect your box to your computer over Ethernet (or over USB with a tethering app maybe?) or do you connect over wi-fi?


----------



## Havoc911 (May 9, 2018)

I used to be a lemur user and have tried a number of different templates. After having seen setups like you describe (Hans Zimmer and Junkie XL), I looked into implementing a similar setup. However after doing some research, it seemed more practical to use the touch screen as my primary screen. I looked into the Slate Raven and even purchased one. However, it arrived with a screen defect and I was never able to get the software to sync correctly. Windows did recognize the touchscreen and I took the opportunity to try out Dtouch from Devil Technologies. With Cubase, versions higher than 8.5 (I think) do not utilize an overlay to control the mixer. Rather, you are provided with a floating mixer which allows multitouch control and you can configure the layout of the windows to suit your workflow. Dtouch's macro tool seems much more flexible than the one with the Raven as well. I've found using this setup to be far superior to using lemur on a separate device.

I use the Acer 272HL 27" touch screen, which is about 450 euro as of this writing and the Dtouch software is 200 euro. Currently Dtouch works with Pro Tools on Windows and Mac and Cubase on Windows only. If you would like I can post screen shots of my configuration.

Cheers


----------



## amundsen (May 9, 2018)

DTouch seems to be a nice solution but the available versions are dedicated to specific programs such as Cubase, Nuendo and Pro Tools, which I do not use.

I am currently trying Open Stage Control. It might do the trick. I have also ordered one Android TV Box. If it doesn't function, I'll send it back.


----------



## Havoc911 (May 9, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## stonzthro (May 9, 2018)

I actually had this exact thing running but now just use an iPad pro - a little more expensive, but does just what I need it to do. What DAW do you use?


----------



## amundsen (May 9, 2018)

I am using Max with Reaper in parallel but I'll probably route Max to Reaper using ReaRoute. Anyway I need to control both. The iPad Pro is too small. I could expand my current setup (iPad x 2) but I'd need two iPads more at least and this would make a lot of additional dongles to buy too.


----------



## stonzthro (May 9, 2018)

amundsen said:


> I am using Max with Reaper in parallel but I'll probably route Max to Reaper using ReaRoute. Anyway I need to control both. The iPad Pro is too small. I could expand my current setup (iPad x 2) but I'd need two iPads more at least and this would make a lot of additional dongles to buy too.


Gotcha. 
The Android box I have is no longer sold, but if you've read the thread, you know which one that is. Please keep us posted on your adventure!


----------



## samphony (May 9, 2018)

I too added an Acer 27“ as my main screen on a Mac. 

Besides an iPad for PT|Control I use elgatos stream deck for key commands. 

Also testing touch innovation Emulator 2 at some point for the touch osc type of buttons and sliders. 

By the way the Acer has a better screen that the raven MTI and is the only commercial touch monitor I could find that has a higher resolution than 1920x1080. 

I would prefer a 4K touch monitor set to 2550x1440 (like the Acer)


----------



## amundsen (May 9, 2018)

I have downloaded Emulator 2 to try it out but it complains that it needs Java while there is a more recent version installed and drives me to download the very same version. Also it installed something my anti-virus didn't like. So bye-bye Emulator 2.


----------



## amundsen (May 17, 2018)

Good news! I have successfully connected my HannsG touchscreen to the first Android TV Box I have tried (
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07BZJCC8N/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (Beeoven Android TV Box 1GB RAM+8GB ROM Android 7.1 Nougat Quad-core ARM Cortex-A53 Smart TV Box/Wifi 2.4GHz/4K Full HD/H.265/LAN 100M)). It's easy to setup and is immediately compatible with the touchscreen. But so far I haven't been able to transfer any .jzml file from the Lemur editor over wi-fi nor over ethernet. So I have then tried to upload the file over Box but haven't found so far the right folder to put the file. Also I would like to use the screen in portrait mode but have no idea if Lemur can do it (it's not possible under iOS) and how to tell the Android box to switch from landscape to portrait without the usual accelerometers...


----------



## amundsen (May 17, 2018)

Finally I could transfer a .jzml file from the editor over wi-fi.


----------



## amundsen (May 21, 2018)

I had to use different IP addresses to transmit and receive from the TV box strangely.


----------



## Manaberry (May 22, 2018)

I'm about to invest into a touch screen with an Android box. Open Stage Control seems to be a bit tricky to set up but I'd love to read feedback from your experience 
I already have TouchOSC, but OSC seems to be a really nice option too.


----------



## amundsen (May 22, 2018)

Open Stage Control is worth testing. I have put it aside at the moment because after reception of my TV box I figured out I can recycle a lot of former work done with Lemur. However Open Stage Control's developer is highly reactive and willing to help. He has made some updates recently which I haven't tested yet but globally I think it can be quite useful, especially as it's open source whereas Lemur developers do not seem to care much about their users and it is even not sure the software will run with the next Android/iOS/Windows/MacOS X update. So if I were you, I'd buy the monitor alone and would try it under Windows with Open Stage Control first. However I can't say much about OSC messages transmission and interactions between widgets because I have only tested the graphical setup of the layout and the reactivity to touch. Also, Open Stage Control can be used from within a browser.


----------



## Manaberry (May 23, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback @amundsen !
Indeed, I've seen that Open Stage Control can be used within a browser. That make the tool usable with Android. The TV box worth $40, I guess I can make this investment in addition of the screen :D
I've started to investigate OSC/Midi messaging to make Open Stage Control works with my DAW. It's a bit tricky for now but I'm sure I will find a way. Even if the Open Stage Control's developer is highly active (his Github is a good proof), there is no "Get Started" guide for newbie. I'm glad having some web developer background (and that doesn't help that much haha).

I will post my feedback as well if I get all the stuff


----------



## amundsen (May 23, 2018)

Manaberry said:


> Thanks for the feedback @amundsen !
> I've started to investigate OSC/Midi messaging to make Open Stage Control works with my DAW.



What's your usual DAW?


----------



## Manaberry (May 23, 2018)

amundsen said:


> What's your usual DAW?


I use Ableton Live 10.


----------



## amundsen (May 23, 2018)

I've no experience with Live when it comes to OSC control. I have experimented a bit with Reaper, but I mostly use Max.


----------



## Manaberry (May 27, 2018)

I'm trying Open Stage Control but except OSC directly in Live with the Connection kit, I can't do more.
I'm so lost with all the OSC>Midi thing and there is absolutely no documentation and get started guide.


----------



## amundsen (May 28, 2018)

If you have never used OSC, it's a bit different than MIDI because the messages are not standardized at all. You might try to use a M4L device to translate OSC into MIDI.


----------



## Manaberry (May 28, 2018)

@amundsen I've talked to the developer of Open Stage Control. After some confusion on my side, he helped me to set correctly the software. His tool does MIDI message without any M4L device of something.
There is three things needed: Python, Open Stage Control and loopMidi.

I will create a proper tutorial later for Win users once I've fully experimented the soft on my side.


----------



## Manaberry (May 30, 2018)

@amundsen It seems my android box has some difficulties to display proper resolution. It says 1080p but it doesn't look like my computer resolution... It's so blurry and big. Impossible to read my articulations setup.
Does your android box work well on that point? I'm about to ask Amazon to return my Box to get yours instead


----------



## amundsen (May 31, 2018)

Hello Manaberry, I can't really tell about the real resolution of the Android box because my laptop has a 17" screen and my touchscreen has a size of 21.5". However I couldn't go beyond 1280 x 676 pixels for my Lemur layout until now so you might be right. I'll check again if I can display something with a higher resolution. Maybe you could try a box with a 4k compatibility?


----------



## amundsen (Jun 1, 2018)

After checking I can confirm it was not possible to go beyond a width of 1280 pixels despite the "1080p" setting.


----------



## Manaberry (Jun 1, 2018)

amundsen said:


> After checking I can confirm it was not possible to go beyond a width of 1280 pixels despite the "1080p" setting.


That's exactly the issue to me. 1080p maybe as supported video format but it is not the output display's resolution.
To me it sounds like a "marketing mess to hide things like that".
I tried my laptop on my touch screen, it worked perfectly. I will take this option instead of android tv box.

Thanks for your replies! Really helpful.


----------



## amundsen (Jun 3, 2018)

I've just discovered the I-series from Elo : signage devices running Android and equipped with an Ethernet port. The first series were running Android 4.4.2 but the 2.0 series have Nougat. Sizes of 10, 15 and 22 inches are available. Quite expensive but less cables and true 1080p display I guess.


----------



## dbawmp (Jun 6, 2018)

amundsen said:


> I've just discovered the I-series from Elo : signage devices running Android and equipped with an Ethernet port. The first series were running Android 4.4.2 but the 2.0 series have Nougat. Sizes of 10, 15 and 22 inches are available. Quite expensive but less cables and true 1080p display I guess.


I've been using this for a year now and it's been solid https://geekland.co/27-Android-Tablet-for-Advertising-Kiosks-Digital-Signage-GK-RK-27.htm


----------



## neelesh (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello everyone! Nice to see you all trying out different ideas and touch screen solutions 

Has anyone used the composer tools pro from. Midi kinetics in one of your Android touchscreen ? 

I am particularly. Interested in getting myself a custom Android signage type. Touch interface not unlike DBA above me . I was just wondering if anyone had any luck with some premade. Product / template and big custom touch screen? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## amundsen (Jul 12, 2018)

Be aware that some Android signage devices do not have access to the Play store.


----------



## amundsen (Jul 12, 2018)

Also, a big screen size doesn't mean that the resolution is proportional to the size. So you might have to check the pixel/cm or pixel/inch ratio.


----------



## Havoc911 (Jul 12, 2018)

The guy over at 14bitMIDI.com looks like he's going to relaunch next week. It would open up the possibility of a primary display touch screen as his solution is not DAW specific like D-touch or Raven, but rather a VST plugin (assuming nothing about that changed since the last version).


----------



## topaz (Sep 2, 2018)

Ok, just ordered a 15.6 Hanns g touchscreen to see if it works with an old android 5.1 tv box.

If it doesn't it's a return and a postage fee loss.

Will let you all know how it goes, tits up or other wise.


----------



## topaz (Sep 6, 2018)

Hey, can you please post your monitor model number, and is multi touch working ?

did you test with TouchDAW ? cheers.



amundsen said:


> Good news! I have successfully connected my HannsG touchscreen to the first Android TV Box I have tried (
> https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07BZJCC8N/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (Beeoven Android TV Box 1GB RAM+8GB ROM Android 7.1 Nougat Quad-core ARM Cortex-A53 Smart TV Box/Wifi 2.4GHz/4K Full HD/H.265/LAN 100M)). It's easy to setup and is immediately compatible with the touchscreen. But so far I haven't been able to transfer any .jzml file from the Lemur editor over wi-fi nor over ethernet. So I have then tried to upload the file over Box but haven't found so far the right folder to put the file. Also I would like to use the screen in portrait mode but have no idea if Lemur can do it (it's not possible under iOS) and how to tell the Android box to switch from landscape to portrait without the usual accelerometers...


----------



## awaey (Sep 8, 2018)

I have a problem with Lemur Editor on my Mac. When I use it with external monitors in macBook it's impossible to use it ,lemur Freezing . where I can find help and support pleas ? thank


----------



## Audio Birdi (Nov 26, 2018)

ended up getting an Acer T232hl as well as a Raspberry Pi 3 b+ for £145 all together, plan on installing RaspAnd as well as Lemur.

Shall report back on how it works


----------



## Sub3OneDay (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi there, following this thread with interest. I’m currently researching the touch screen solution.

I’ve been using lemur on my iPad for a couple of years but the lack of screen real estate is starting to bug me. 

I get gear envy every time I watch a Junkie XL studio time video so want to try to replicate. 

Was going to go the android tv box route with a touch screen as I believe the latest versions should have touch screen protocols but interested to see some of the solutions above.

I’ll report back with what I’ve found.


----------



## Audio Birdi (Dec 28, 2018)

Just a quick update:

Elementor.OS works best with Raspberry Pi 3B+ although do literally run just one app, as it is somewhat unstable, but better than most other R-Pi Android distros I've tried. 

Lemur talks to my DAW (reaper) via MIDI and OSC fine  although the initial setup was a bit confusing until i watched a few YouTube videos.

The TV Box route is hit or miss i feel. 

Windows box + Android x86 or even Raspberry Pi 3 B+ or Odroid C2 + Android are your best bet working with touchscreens.

Hope this information helps others!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 28, 2018)

Sub3OneDay said:


> Hi there, following this thread with interest. I’m currently researching the touch screen solution.
> 
> I’ve been using lemur on my iPad for a couple of years but the lack of screen real estate is starting to bug me.
> 
> ...



Android TV boxes are still a hit or miss. I'd suggest using an iPad Pro. I went from a T232hl to an old iPad. Everything fit onto 2 tap in Lemur. I was fine with it. One for midi and the other for more mix and edit related things. I also just end up using keyboard shortcuts when I need to do something repeatedly.


----------



## Sub3OneDay (Dec 29, 2018)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Android TV boxes are still a hit or miss. I'd suggest using an iPad Pro. I went from a T232hl to an old iPad. Everything fit onto 2 tap in Lemur. I was fine with it. One for midi and the other for more mix and edit related things. I also just end up using keyboard shortcuts when I need to do something repeatedly.



I’m running composer tools on one tab, plus c_brains also from midi kinetics on another tab. I’ve then got a stack of macro commands and and scripted buttons on another tab, that also has “sub-tabs” to decide between libraries and instruments etc. 
It’s all getting a bit complicated and wanted to put all the macro stuff into a single big screen.
Not giving up yet...


----------

